# Help Me Pick a Steelhead Spinning Reel



## James Smith 11 (Nov 25, 2021)

I would recommend Pflueger President because I have also used it and I face no issue with it. 

The reel uses corrosion-resistant stainless steel bearings as part of the 10 bearing system and provides a super smooth retrieval. The max drag rating on this model series is very comparable to other quality reels.

The process is fast and easy and is a perfect choice for beginners. It’s also a perfect choice for the more seasoned anglers out there who are looking for some versatility – you can easily work light artificial lures or fish live baits with the President Spinning Reel model series. The above features of this reel impressed me so that's why I recommend this reel.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Depending on ur budget... Shimano has some really nice higher end reels


----------

